# Replacement Tags



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Question: Is is possible to get replacement rabies tags?

Factors:
- I have the paper rabies certificate from the vet clinic with the date and her picture and all that.
- The vet clinic she received her rabies shots from is 2 states away, so going there is not an option
- Not due for another vaccine until June


Reason I need them:

Yesterday while working with my dog on her long line (50'), I got distracted for half a second, she ran around a very large bush, and I couldn't get around it in time or stop her before she ran out of slack. The collar and leash separated, but she came when called, so happy ending there. 

When I looked at the leash clip and collar ring, they were both fine, which was odd...later that evening I realized the tags (ID and rabies) were missing...I'm guessing I accidentally clipped the lead to the tag ring instead of the collar ring, and it snapped from the force. After sifting through leaves and grass in the general area of the incident for an hour or more, I admitted defeat. 

The ID tag is of course replaceable, and it just has my cell phone number and city, not actual address, so I'm not overly stressed about that. In the meantime, her license is attached directly to her collar for ID purposes. The rabies tags are my real concern...I took her to the dog park anyway today, and just brought the rabies cert with me in my bag, but that's not very practical, and should she (God forbid) get loose and take off, not having rabies tags on her is obviously a very big deal.


If I left out anything pertinent, I'm sorry...hopefully someone has needed to do this or has experience in this. Otherwise I'll contact my local vet tomorrow and see what they say.

Thanks in advance...sorry for the length.


----------



## ghosthunterbecki (Nov 1, 2007)

Would it be possible to fax the necessary information to the vet who did the vaccinations and have the tag sent? I realize that this might be a time-sensitive issue (depending on your area -- where I live, for example, we don't need to have the dogs tagged, just keep proof of vax in a safe place), but this could be an option for you. Other than that, I don't know.

ETA: How likely is it that someone might find the tags and call your cell phone to say they found them, realizing how important they are?


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

You pet should be licensed by your current county/city. If your prior license was from someplace 2 states away then you should have updated your registaion with your current city anyways.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

I'd have to call the clinic and see if they would be able to do that, and then find a fax machine, but that's definitely a possibility. I would be a little worried about the time factor, just in case she managed to escape and was roaming around without that tag. 

As for someone finding and returning the tags: that's possible, but considering the area they were lost in is not frequented by anyone except myself and maybe 1-3 other dog owners, and is covered in leaves, I'd say the chances of the tags being found before the spring thaw are pretty slim. If they found the tags I think they would return them...I just don't think the chances they'd find the tags are in my favor.


----------



## Kayla (Oct 15, 2007)

I would just have the information printed on a regular tag.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Actually, losing rabies tags happens a lot. I have personally found several at the dog park because they get worn to the point where they just fall off the d-ring.

What I've done is drop them into an envelope and mail them to the vet. Because the tags are numbered, they can identify the owner.

I am quite certain there must be a process to replace the lost rabies tags that DON'T get found. For proof of vaccination, I think the certificate (which is definitely replaceable) is much more important than the tag. Otherwise, I could just use one of those tags I find instead of getting my dog vaccinated.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Kayla said:


> I would just have the information printed on a regular tag.


Honestly I don't remember which information was all on that tag...it was just "there."


----------



## Kayla (Oct 15, 2007)

Shaina said:


> Honestly I don't remember which information was all on that tag...it was just "there."


Well, you don't NEED everything that was on there. I just have:

Line 1: Rabies
Line 2: 2007
Line 3: vaccination number
if you want to add a line 4: vets phone number or your phone number

ETA: I do the same for the yearly registration tags. I just put the county name and the registraion number on a smaller tag, or I have that info printed on the back of the I.D. tag.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Excellent, thank you


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

I have had to replace Frosty's before. He took it off in his crate one day, and I think he ate it.  My vet is down the street, but I went by, told them what happened, and I got another in the mail a couple of days later. I'd call your vet, they have your records, and they'll probably have one sent to you. It would be a good time to have your records transfered to a new vet close by anyway.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

sheltiemom said:


> I have had to replace Frosty's before. He took it off in his crate one day, and I think he ate it.  My vet is down the street, but I went by, told them what happened, and I got another in the mail a couple of days later. I'd call your vet, they have your records, and they'll probably have one sent to you. It would be a good time to have your records transfered to a new vet close by anyway.


Her records were transferred to my vet here already...I just didn't know if it would make a difference that they didn't actually administer the vaccine...now I'm not really sure why I thought that lol.


----------



## Kayla (Oct 15, 2007)

LOL, sillyhead


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

In that case, I'd just drop by your vet. I don't remember if it cost me anything, I had bought some frontline and interceptor at the same time.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

And the verdict is...

I called my local vet, and she said they can't do replacement tags since they don't etch the tags themselves, so each tag comes with the number already on it. Apparently as long as she has ID/license so I can be contacted if she gets loose, I just have to hang on to her paper rabies certificate and everything is kosher.

So now I know...as does anyone else who might need this info.


----------



## Kayla (Oct 15, 2007)

Shaina said:


> And the verdict is...
> 
> I called my local vet, and she said they can't do replacement tags since they don't etch the tags themselves, so each tag comes with the number already on it. Apparently as long as she has ID/license so I can be contacted if she gets loose, I just have to hang on to her paper rabies certificate and everything is kosher.
> 
> So now I know...as does anyone else who might need this info.


That is correct. Although I still like to have the information printed on a tag just so that if she ever gets lost and someone finds her, they will immediately know there no danger to themselves by catching and returning the dog. A lot of people are really scared about that.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

Interesting. I wonder why I was able to get one? Maybe b/c my state doesn't do licensing and it's just a standard rabies tag?


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

sheltiemom said:


> Interesting. I wonder why I was able to get one? Maybe b/c my state doesn't do licensing and it's just a standard rabies tag?


Well, the number on the tag is the rabies vaccination number, not a license number, so that's not it. Do they make tags there? If so they may have just etched you a new one with the information from their records.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Shaina said:


> And the verdict is...
> 
> I called my local vet, and she said they can't do replacement tags since they don't etch the tags themselves, so each tag comes with the number already on it. Apparently as long as she has ID/license so I can be contacted if she gets loose, I just have to hang on to her paper rabies certificate and everything is kosher.


Yep. Can't get replacement tags here, AFAIK. The rabies tags are all engraved with the same number written on their rabies certificate. So, a dupe tag would have to be individually engraved. Track dogs don't come w/rabies tags (no need for 'em at the track), but they come w/their rabies certificate. I don't include my dogs' rabies tags on their collars unless I'm going to a some sort of dog event where someone might be checking tags (easier than carting around paper). But I have a handful of tag collars w/rabies tags on the, so my dog isn't necessarily wearing "their" rabies tag. (Technically state statute require the metal tag be worn at all times, but I believe it to be a safety hazard for every day, around the house life.)


----------

